

Why Does Popcorn Cost So Much at the Movies? - getp
http://www.physorg.com/news122917253.html

======
mhb
David Friedman on the popcorn question:

[http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Academic/Price_Theory/PThy_Cha...](http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Academic/Price_Theory/PThy_Chapter_4/PThy_Chapter_4.html)
[http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Academic/Price_Theory/PThy_Cha...](http://www.daviddfriedman.com/Academic/Price_Theory/PThy_Chapter_10/PThy_Chapter_10.html)

Also, how to double the volume of your popcorn kernels:

<http://www.bioedonline.org/news/news.cfm?art=1278>

------
darjen
They said it's to keep the price of movie tickets down? You gotta be kidding
me! I think they're a rip-off as it is, which is why I subscribe to Netflix
instead.

------
aneesh
the question is not why does it cost so much, but rather, why do people still
buy the ridiculously expensive popcorn!

